# "Die heißeste Pornodarstellerin": Vorschläge



## kakashi (9 Jan. 2018)

Ablauf der Wahl:

Jetzt zum Anfang werden Pornodarstellerinnen vorgeschlagen. Danach wird es ein Voting mit allen Vorschlägen geben. Die Top 8 mit den meisten Stimmen kommt ins Viertelfinale. Danach geht es im 1 vs. 1 weiter. 

Regeln:

Jeder kann 5 Pornodarstellerinnen vorschlagen. Die Frauen die vorgeschlagen werden, müssen in der Branche gearbeitet haben. Bitte den Künstlernamen nennen und nicht den bürgerlichen Namen.

Alle Vorschläge die bis heute, 23:59 Uhr gemacht werden sind gültig.

-----------------------------------------------------------

Meine Vorschläge:

1. Veronica Rayne
2. Kayla Carrera
3. Codi Carmichael
4. Lily Thai
5. Dylan Ryder


----------



## Suedoldenburger (9 Jan. 2018)

Die Wahl "Die heißeste Frau 2017" war vom Ablauf her schon sehr merkwürdig - und vor allem vom Ergebnis, aber diese nun angestrebte Wahl der heißesten Pornodarstellerin ist ja einfach nur peinlich.:angry:
Sieh´dir lieber Filme mit den von dir nominierten Frauen an. Dann dann hast du was zu tun und brauchst hier nicht so einen Müll verzapfen.


----------



## Anakin (9 Jan. 2018)

Schöne Idee 

Hier meine Vorschläge:

1. Anissa Kate 
2 Jelena Jensen 
3. Georgia Jones 
4. Kaylani Lei 
5. Ariella Ferrera


----------



## Fuchs2010 (9 Jan. 2018)

Schwachsinn!


----------



## Suicide King (9 Jan. 2018)

1. Lisa Ann
2. Ana Foxxx
3. Bridgette B
4. Gina Gerson
5. Angela White


----------



## passau75 (9 Jan. 2018)

Gina Wild 
Sarah Young


----------



## eagleeye. (9 Jan. 2018)

*Also ich weiss nicht...
...werde mich sicher nicht beiteiligen bei dieser Umfrage.
Finde es völlig daneben hier in diesem tollen
Forum so eine Schmudel-Umfrage laufen zu lassen.

ciao*


----------



## Caine607 (9 Jan. 2018)

Teresa Orlowski rofl3


----------



## Lenco666 (9 Jan. 2018)

1) Zayda J
2) Buffy Sinclair
3) Diana Fox
4) Erika Korti
5) Sahara Knite


----------



## PackerGermany (9 Jan. 2018)

1. Kelly Trump
2. Mia Magma
3. Asia Carrera
4. Denise la Bouche
5. Salma de Nora


----------



## Ryan Atwood (9 Jan. 2018)

1.) Lejla-X 
2.) Allie Haze 
3.) Julia Ann
4.) India Summer 
5.) Micaela Schäfer


----------



## Spritdealer (9 Jan. 2018)

Die Schäfer hat einen Porno gedreht? Wusste ich nicht und kann ich mir auch nicht vorstellen. Von den allermeisten hier genannten, außer Gina Wild und Sarah Young, habe ich noch nie gehört


----------



## PackerGermany (13 Jan. 2018)

??? ...und nu ???


----------



## Suicide King (13 Jan. 2018)

Wird wohl bald mangels Interesse verstauben und in Vergessenheit geraten.


----------



## Walt (14 Juni 2018)

Sasha Grey


----------



## celebboard13 (7 Sep. 2019)

CaroCream und Bella Blond


----------



## Younuzon (30 Sep. 2019)

Emma Mae
Bonnie Rotten
Christy Mack


----------



## Walt (5 Dez. 2019)

Zurzeit ist Leah Gotti meine Topfavoritin!


----------



## proton48 (29 Sep. 2021)

Joanna Angel. Love the tats


----------



## raw420 (26 Juni 2022)

Taylor Burton
Lelu Love
Sexy Susi
Annabel Massina
Jana Bach (hat allerdings aufgehört vor einiger Zeit)
Anny Aurora


----------



## MrRossi2k13 (10 Juli 2022)

1. Lisa Ann
2. Eva Lovia
3. Kira Queen
4. Cathy Heaven
5. Krystal Swift


----------



## Crippler (10 Juli 2022)

Ist wohl tot die Wahl....


----------

